# Find me on Facebook icon in Big Cartel



## MAYBTMRW (Oct 13, 2008)

I have the icon's and know how to link them to where they will direct the clicker. I just can't figure out how to put the "find me on Facebook, Add me on Myspace, etc.." Icon's & text where the Big Cartel Badge is (or was) on my web page. I wish I could build my site in Dreamweaver & just copy and paste it into Big Cartel but I'm not used to the API of BC.

Any help would be much appreciated! 
Thanks

Gabe


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

I have no idea but I just wanted to say great site and style.

Aaron


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

Not sure because BigCartel does not have a demo available, but it's wherever you change the Navigation. I looked at the source code for another website, and the badge was located in the following section:

.....

...

....

Powered by Big Cartel​
The last part above is the one you need to modify.

I got the source from this website: I DRINK MILK fanzine & demo tape label — Home

Hope this helps


----------



## MAYBTMRW (Oct 13, 2008)

hostingdiva said:


> Not sure because BigCartel does not have a demo available, but it's wherever you change the Navigation. I looked at the source code for another website, and the badge was located in the following section:
> 
> .....
> 
> ...


Wow, Thank you! the next time I get a chance I will try messing around with that! For some reason spare time seems to be getting harder and harder to come by.

Thanks again!


Gabe


----------



## MAYBTMRW (Oct 13, 2008)

Pwear said:


> I have no idea but I just wanted to say great site and style.
> 
> Aaron



Thanks! I have actually been following your blog for the past few months watching your progress from snagging that sweet building on the corner for your studio! Looking great without the wood paneling! Also love the window work you've created for the cafe!

Thanks again!!


Gabe


----------



## kbuntu (Jul 24, 2009)

LIke your website. Would love to include a couple of shirts in my gallery if you have some larger pics.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

MyFriendMoomba said:


> Thanks! I have actually been following your blog for the past few months watching your progress from snagging that sweet building on the corner for your studio! Looking great without the wood paneling! Also love the window work you've created for the cafe!
> 
> Thanks again!!
> 
> ...


Thanks alot! I never know who's reading that thing so it's good that I'm not just talking to myself, lol


----------

